# Max LAN cable length?



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2008)

I need to connect a PC to a router, but it's really far away. I just need it for internet use and nothing else. Even if I get slow internet speeds (I've got 2mbps) it is okay. What is the max length that I can use for this purpose? Google says it's around 100 metres, but I was wondering whether I could go more than this if only to use for internet purposes. My PC might be a little farther away than that (will check properly). I don't want to buy lots of network cable and find that it doesn't work.


----------



## slugger (Feb 3, 2008)

mite want 2 consider purchsin an *Ethernet Extender*


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 3, 2008)

use Wireless LAN!!! making a cable such long will cost you more than 5000. and WLAN is about 5k


----------



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2008)

It's a wireless router actually. But the walls and other things come into play so there's no way I can use that for the network. 

As for cable, It's Rs. 15 per metre, so 100 metres would be 1.5k which seems quite affordable to me.

@slugger: Are these ethernet extenders available in India?


----------



## slugger (Feb 3, 2008)

not sure if an avergae computer vendor would stock these but u may contact these guyz

*CYGNUS 811 Cu Copper Ethernet Extender*


----------



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2008)

Holy. I just looked around. These things cost a bomb and require a wallplug. Anyway, I guess I'll see if it's within the 100 metre range. If not, well...


----------



## zyberboy (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes it *may* work , but only if u buy D-link switch,cat5e cable and d-link Rj-45 connectors.it may go more than 100meters...or add another switch as repeater  at 100m . I hav a 80m d-link cable with intex switch working fine.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 3, 2008)

Maximum length depend on the modem/ router/ switch you are using. So, no one cant say exactly. But Generally 100 meter is supported by average routers. And DSL modem (general one) provided by Airtel or BSNL support upto 20 meter.


----------

